# After Medicals....



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience of what the timescale is like after the medical has been completed? We have just received instructions for medical, and it is booked for November 13th, but I can't really find out what happens next...? Does it mean that the rest of the application is approved in principal? I assume that they wouldn't send us for medicals if they were going to reject the application....but I could be wrong?

Thanks

Vicki


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vyckil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of what the timescale is like after the medical has been completed? We have just received instructions for medical, and it is booked for November 13th, but I can't really find out what happens next...? Does it mean that the rest of the application is approved in principal? I assume that they wouldn't send us for medicals if they were going to reject the application....but I could be wrong?
> 
> ...


It's a safe bet that you have been approved subject to satisfactory medicals. After approved medicals you will have one year to activate your PR status by entering Canada. You can follow your PR application status at:-
https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en


----------



## vyckil (Oct 25, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> It's a safe bet that you have been approved subject to satisfactory medicals. After approved medicals you will have one year to activate your PR status by entering Canada. You can follow your PR application status at:-
> https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en


Thanks for that. So how long after the medicals is it likely to be until we can enter? As in the likely earliest approximate time...? 6 months after medicals? Later than that? I am wondering how long is that "window" between when we CAN enter, and when we MUST enter.

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vyckil said:


> Thanks for that. So how long after the medicals is it likely to be until we can enter? As in the likely earliest approximate time...? 6 months after medicals? Later than that? I am wondering how long is that "window" between when we CAN enter, and when we MUST enter.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vicki


It is my understanding that you must enter to activate within one year from date of your medicals, so in your case by November 13th.2010. Shortly (probably within one month) after the medicals you will be asked to send your passports to have the visa issued/stamped and returned to you. I would suggest this will all take place within a three month period.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The docter will send his findings to the embassy that processes your request. And then the embassy will ask you to send them your passports, so they can put the visa in it. All this happens within 2 months after your medical examiniation in the embassy's Berlin or Paris. Don't know about the other country's, but I suppose that's the same.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

EVHB said:


> ... All this happens within 2 months after your medical examiniation ...


I'm not sure if my experience here in the states is applicable but had our medicals done and sent in updated forms June 26th and just yesterday got a call asking for one more updated form which should finalize everything. So I'd say it cold be up to four months before you hear from them again.


----------

